# any reason not to do?



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there any reason not to measure out my coconut oil then melt it along with the olive or whatever then pour the mixture into foam disposable hot beverage cups. When I want to make really small batches of soap then all id need to do is pop it out of a cup premeasured and melt. 
Thanks JoAnn


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

What is your ratio of oils? Will it be solid? slushy? separate? 

Try it and see. 

PJ


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

jimandpj said:


> What is your ratio of oils? Will it be solid? slushy? separate?
> 
> Try it and see.
> 
> PJ


I must have been having a brain fart when I posted that one lol. 
For some reason I was thinking the whole thing would be hard like the coconut oil after it cooled.
I went back to delete it but I guess you cant. But thanks for replying to it (-:
JoAnn.


----------

